# McQueen's Inlet/St Catherines Island



## gpcan1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Had some contact with these fine places years ago.  Eyerything back then was privately owned and fishing in McQueens was generally closed to the public. Sounds like the situation has changed now, would like any info anyone might share about things over there.  Some of my fondest memories go back to those days in the '60's!!


----------



## Robert 31320 (Nov 14, 2010)

Fishing in McQueens is not closed to the public now.  Some days there's so much public in there you can hardly get a hook in the water.


----------



## Bryannecker (Nov 16, 2010)

*McQueen's of Yesteryear!*



Robert 31320 said:


> Fishing in McQueens is not closed to the public now.  Some days there's so much public in there you can hardly get a hook in the water.



Yes, it is open courtesy of our Governor, Jimmy Carter!
That is about the only good thing he did for us during his tenure...Seems that he was told by the island caretaker/fishing guide that he could not fish in the inlet-creeks etc..., so he got in touch with the Georgia Atty. Gen. and took care of that situation...or so the story goes...Then there is a drop called "Hoke's Hole" in the honor of a self appointed guide who was a legend of sorts during his time fishing the tides of the creeks in the inlet.  

True there were not nearly as many anglers there in the 1960's and 70's...but where is that not the case???

Thanks for the trip down memory lane.

Capt. Jimmy


----------

